# Water loss problem



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello, I have a Chasson of Flash. All was perfect until a few days ago. Could manage two or three showers washing up etc for two or three days. Now after one shower, short and sensible, the waste tank warning light comes on. No leaking taps. I think some how that water from the fresh tank is somehow transferring to the waste tank bypassing the sinks and shower. Can't work it out. Any suggestions welcomed. Des


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Doubt if you will get many responses from the Generators forum Des! :wink: 

I'll move it for you.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would put a large amount of money on it being the waste tank sensor that is playing up !!

Does the fresh water tank sensor say its LOSING water at the same rate ???


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Des2 said:


> Hello, I have a Chasson of Flash. All was perfect until a few days ago. Could manage two or three showers washing up etc for two or three days. Now after one shower, short and sensible, the waste tank warning light comes on. No leaking taps. I think some how that water from the fresh tank is somehow transferring to the waste tank bypassing the sinks and shower. Can't work it out. Any suggestions welcomed. Des


There is no way it can get from the FW tank to the waste tank except via the taps and drains :wink: 
If the the "sensor" ( just upper and lower connections that are shorted by the liquid :roll: ) on the waste tank is like ours, it is very susceptible to bubbles. I once put some bio in to desmell the tank and with only about 10 litres of water in, the alarm was flashing all the way home  Also, the "sensor"probably is at the front or back end of the tank and not the middle so it will be affected by the slope of the van when parked.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had to open my waste tank and clean 4 probes that measure the water content they were covered stinky slime which had tendrils to the other probes causing the the gauge to read full all the time. 

Simply wipe them clean and put bio washing powder in the tank then fill it up and leave the bio to eat the slime.

Andy


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Our waste tank alarm kept coming on even though I knew there was very little water in there and I ensured there wasn't a leak by opening the waste tank drain with a bucket under there. 

I didnt fancy getting under the van and opening up the tank so I tried to clean it through the drains first. I made sure that the waste tank was empty and poured some liquid washing powder down the kitchen drain. I then used the hose pipe from the garage to fill the waste tank through the kitchen drain. I filled the waste tank up (not very easy to do with a dirty sensor!!), I had to judge how much water to use.

Left it sit in the tank for a few hours and then drained it out. Closed the drain and repeated with fresh water only. 

8 months later the read out is fine and the alarm is coming on only when we expect it to.

Ian


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Water Loss*

Not sure if myreply got through. Its not the light. The waste level goes up as the clean level goes down.


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Water Loss*

I am quite bright! LOL. I am fairly new to this lark! I switch off the gas when mobile but have not been switching off the liesure electrics. Could it be that over bumps the shower has been throwing out a stream of water for a few seconds leaving no evidence! As, TDG, said there is no way apart from taps and drains. The FW tank is filling up to the toand the waste warning is working correctly.

I think with TDG statemnent I may have sorted the problem. I hope so as next week I am parted up for 7 days at Le Mans and would like to have a couple of showers during the week!!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Water Loss*



Des2 said:


> Not sure if myreply got through. Its not the light. The waste level goes up as the clean level goes down.


If your Chausson system is the same as ours, the waste water has just one alarm light and with FW sensing, the red lights comes on when there there still >33% in the tank so, in our case, it's difficult to correlate between what does out of one and into the other :roll:


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Water*

My estimations have been by filling up the FW and emptying the waste. I have realised it only happens after a couple of hundred miles, so motion must be one of the factors. Thanks for your help


----------

